# Hairazor's 2020 Halloween



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2k2rZYF



__
https://flic.kr/p/2k2nyxu



__
https://flic.kr/p/2k2nyuJ


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the pumpkin carriage!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see you went with a candy chute too. I wonder how many will be used for for years to come. The pumpkin coach is great.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look like they are having an awesome chat on the steps.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Love the display.
But I see the skeletons aren't social distancing.
Nor are they wearing masks.
That bunch of radicals are bad to the bone.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love the look of this.


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

my candy chute was the hit of the evening. all the parents loved it. and the kids thought it was a fun way to get candy once the first kid in the group got it. 

I am curious how you built the jack o lantern carriage. that looks like one huge pumpkin.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job! looks great


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I am curious how you built the jack o lantern carriage. that looks like one huge pumpkin.[/QUOTE]

I bought it on sale last year after Halloween as a kit from Home Depot. A night shot would show it is covered in lights. Had awesome feedback on it from ToTers and passersby


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for positive comments. The skellies effectively kept kids off the porch for the social distancing the naughty skellies refused to practice


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Really love the way you used the skeleton grouping on the steps to block off your front porch for social distancing. 2020 was really the "necessity is the mother of invention" of Halloween years for haunters.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks hauntedeve, surely was a year to remember


----------



## WickedWino (Sep 3, 2013)

Such a fun set up! I'd love to see the pumpkin carriage lit up at night. Did you find you had a typical turn out of trick-or-treaters? We had about the same amount as previous years, but it was 50/50 drive by versus kids coming up to the socially distanced candy dispenser.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

20201031_182931_ID_LQOc1bAtNX2lL7NAPl780A==

The pumpkin is in upper left corner as the video starts
Thanks for your thoughts


----------

